# My Elvira



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Model shown was assembled and finished by a non-professional modeler. Paint and glue required for assembly. No animals were harmed and no air was compressed during the completion of this kit. Just tried to stay within myself on this one. Pretty standard flesh tones, etc. Reminded me a bit of the Invisible Man in its complexity. Can't say I'm wild about the candelabra as a prop.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool, PF Flyer!:thumbsup: Great colors, and overall look! - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent job PF. I'd be happy to display that on my shelf, it looks very close to what I did. I think you got the colors and shading and detailing just right.

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I value your comments. This one took me a LONG time and generally I like the way it turned out. It probably looks a little better than the photo because the flash tends to wash out some parts and darken others. Still wondering exactly how much of Elvira (couch, candelabra) to glue down. 

Now I'm in the mood for something straight forward. I was thinking about the Hudson Hornet, but after looking at the instructions, I need something just a tad simpler: maybe Bela or more likely, Green Lantern. Or maybe that Aurora Captain Kidd I've had stashed for a long time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. I have the Hornet and so far it goes together very well. Lots of parts but its no harder than any other car model and not as hard as a good many.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey PF, I would say go for GL if you want a very basic and much more simple build as well as paint job. I've done Dracula and it is far more work then the GL I did. And I am about 30% on the way with the Hornet and it is going to be a significant job. I've got a Moebius Mummy part way done, along with..... take a card! I need to take one through to completion. But I have been approved a NASA buyout and retire on December 30 so my shop is going to become a bunch more active in a month and a half.

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'm a one-kit-a-time sort of guy, not by choice, though. During the fall and winter, I stay pretty busy trying to teach and write American history (I'm a prof), so my modeling time is an hour or two here and there. I like the Hornet, but I'm thinking GL as a distraction from the end of the semester crunch. I've actually been thinking about going to Wonderfest this year as it occurs right after the spring term ends--good time for me. BTW, I've been careful not to let my feminist friends see Elvira. Not sure they would understand....AND I'm looking forward to seeing those completed Hudson Hornets!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey PF, my wife didn't mind and even critiqued my shading of the upper torso! After she saw my picture of her on FB she said that it looked good in the picture. The girls shouldn't have any problem because they now would know you are "normal."

You mean Wonderfest, "next" year, right? I have been 3 years in a row now and my plans are to go next year as well and after that and after that... I've enjoyed all 3 years and it will be easier now being retired. We won't have to rush up and back anymore to save vacation days. I highly recommend it, it is great fun and can be very instructional. They also usually hold two classes the day on Friday beforehand. I did Cults scifi workshop 3 years ago and then last year as well. They are inexpensive and quite informative. Two years back I did Dan Jorgensen's Kitbuilders U but it does cost some big bucks because of what you get, like a compressor and Badger airbrush along with subject and supplies. I don't know if Dan, now that the magazine went defunct under less than joyous conditions, will be doing his classes any longer. 
Anyway, both of those are worth it as well if you can make it a day early.

Oh, I glued the couch to the carpet but didn't glue the candelabra down. There wasn't really not enough room to glue it behind the couch so I will just set it up behind here wherever I might have her displayed.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work! It took a long time to build mine.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work PF; kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanking you kindly, gentlemen. Green Lantern now in the works. Much simpler and well-suited to my hour-at-a-time modeling habits.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great paint job. She's a beaut!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Nice Job. I'm working on that one now. Wanna share how you got the nylon stocking effect on the legs?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again. Not being an airbrush user, I brush-painted the legs with Tamiya flesh, let it dry overnight, then used a spray can of Tamiya smoke to put down a VERY LIGHT coat over the flesh, let that dry overnight and then sprayed with Testor's dullcote to kill the sheen--all before assembling them into the skirt/torso. I can't take credit for this. Bob Koenn and others (I can't remember who first suggested the scheme) used Tamiya smoke in an airbrush to get the same or an even better effect.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

PF Flyer said:


> Thanks again. Not being an airbrush user, I brush-painted the legs with Tamiya flesh, let it dry overnight, then used a spray can of Tamiya smoke to put down a VERY LIGHT coat over the flesh, let that dry overnight and then sprayed with Testor's dullcote to kill the sheen--all before assembling them into the skirt/torso. I can't take credit for this. Bob Koenn and others (I can't remember who first suggested the scheme) used Tamiya smoke in an airbrush to get the same or an even better effect.


It's hard to believe you got that effect from a rattle can. The subtle darker/lighter areas. Looks like Barbie-sized hose for a miniature person.
:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The Tamiya smoke, the airbrushed acrylic in the small bottle, was what I used and I got the idea from someone else on here. It is actually good for numerous uses. I used it to tone down the wall on the Ghost of Castle Mare after the dry brushing was a bit too bright. I used it on my current project, the Moebius Hudson Hornet, to darken the beige color on the seats. I am thinking of spraying it on another ongoing project, the Moebius Mummy, to add aging to the hieroglyphic wall behind the mummy. I can see many uses for it and doing it from an airbrush you really have good control as it doesn't build up too fast and you can darken it gradually to the extent you desire.

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the light/dark subtleties might just have been a happy accident, the proverbial case of a blind pig snorting up a truffle, so to speak. I'm sure the airbrush allows for much more control, but the rattle can will work if you hold the model well away from you and allow for a light mist. And, if you mess up, you can just brush over some more flesh and have another go at it. One of these days I'm going to get into airbrushing, I swear...when I have time. Like Bob, I'm a fan of Tamiya "smoke." I used the acrylic bottle version for some shadows around Elvira's eyes. Very useful color.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Also if you dont like the high gloss look to Tamiya's smoke (jar) add in some Flat Base and that will make it satin to dead flat, depending on how much you add.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

We sure are fixated on her legs..............I belong to a sci fi/fantasy model club in San Francisco, and one meeting, we had this Vampirella figure shown. She had the most amazing paint job on her bare skin areas. And one bare area (she was NOT nude) was her back side. I just could _not_ get my camera to focus that day. So, when I got back home, I realized I had taken about a dozen photos of her buns. To capture the subtle flesh tones, you see. That's what I told my wife, and it was the TRUTH!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> We sure are fixated on her legs..............I belong to a sci fi/fantasy model club in San Francisco, and one meeting, we had this Vampirella figure shown. She had the most amazing paint job on her bare skin areas. And one bare area (she was NOT nude) was her back side. I just could _not_ get my camera to focus that day. So, when I got back home, I realized I had taken about a dozen photos of her buns. To capture the subtle flesh tones, you see. That's what I told my wife, and it was the TRUTH!


Well the legs were mentioned mainly because of the nylon effect you could get painting them with the Tamiya clear smoke. I made an attempt with mine to shade her ample cleavage and my wife made a comment that it was overdone, the shading I mean! But I did want to add some depth, as if there wasn't enough, to that space between. Then when I took my pictures to post my wife said it came out pretty good. Elvira can cause some fixating in normal guys.

Bob K.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it! great job! 
I gotta get one of these


Steve


----------

